# Updating iTunes with Jailbroken iPod Touch



## dgreensp (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't want to update my version of itunes until someone can confirm that my iPod Touch will still sync with the new version of itunes. I'm currently running a 1.1.1 iPod Touch that was jailbroken and I have all the apps that some people have to pay $20.00 for. I'm also running iTunes 7.5. I don't need the 1.3 iPod Touch update. Therefore, for anyone that has updated to iTunes 7.6, please let us know here if it is safe to do so and still run our jailbroken iPod Touch!

Thank you!


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

I'd like to know the same thing but for the iPhone. I have a jailbroken and iPhoneSimFree software unlocked iPhone running firmware 1.1.2 and iTunes 7.5. Anyone updated to iTunes 7.6 and tried syncing their jailbroken 1.1.2 iPhone yet? Please post your experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I will probably give it a shot tonight when I get home- I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Reading this thread makes me so glad I never altered my iPod Touch.

I paid the $19.99 and am so pleased with the result. The grief others may now encounter was not worth it to me to save a lousy $20.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

What kind of grief are you talking about? The worst thing that could happen is a 2 second re-format of your iPod.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

comprehab said:


> What kind of grief are you talking about? The worst thing that could happen is a 2 second re-format of your iPod.


lol... couldn't have said it better myself... :lmao:


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Who knows, maybe my iPod will self-destruct when I sync it tonight...lol


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, it is a bit of a pain depending on how much you've installed/customized.. I know the last time I had to restore my iPhone, I wasn't too pleased... had to go through a lot of steps to get it back to the way it was..

Granted, the Touch isn't nearly as time consuming to get back up and running, but it could still be a pain if it was forced to restore... it's a good idea to keep a backup of the directories in case something were to happen... unfortunately, it's so damn slow over wireless to copy entire directories, I haven't found a way yet to do so via USB with my iPhone.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

*iTunes issues?*

I needed to re-import all of my music when I installed the upgrade plus it will not ;et me buy music from the store and just gets stuck up in the new terms of service screen. Has anyone else had issues?


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

I installed iTunes 7.6 last night and everything seems to be working fine. Was able to sync my iPhoneSimFree software unlocked v1.1.2 jailbroken iPhone without any apparent issues.


----------

